# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Uso de la Tecnología de la Información en busca del desarrollo económico del pequeño productor

## fcuba

Como todos sabemos, el tener información de precios a la mano, puede ayudar a mejorar las ventas de los productos, generando mayor rentabilidad de los mismos para todos los productores, y para ello existen varias páginas en internet que te pueden brindar esta información, lamentablemente el internet a la fecha y por un buen tiempo más no llega a todos los rincones del país, cosa que sí lo hace en la gran mayoría la teléfonía, ya sea fijo, celular o rural, y ante esta necesidad de tener al alcance en cualquier momento los precios del día de los distintos productos que tenemos, hace poco se lanzará un proyecto piloto TIC en el cuál se pueden brindar precios de los principales mercados y productos de Lima y Cusco, así como también brinda respuesta a consultas técnicas y/o económicas con respecto a distintos productos.
Ya desarrollada esta plataforma, quisiéramos saber como podemos hacerla sostenible en el tiempo, ya que se tienen que cubrir muchos costos fijos como el uso de servidores, personal para recojo de precios, analistas, especialistas y el propio uso de la tecnología. nuestra primera idea es el cobro directo por las consultas de precios y técnicas, adquiriendo saldos, tipo recarga de celulares, por parte de los usuarios y otra es buscando fondos para hacerla sostenible y gratuita a los usuarios finales que serían los productores.
agradeceré sus comentarios al respecto. 
Saludos,Temas similares: Artículo: China busca cooperación técnica en desarrollo agropecuario y ganadero Propuestas para la capitalización del pequeño agricultor Corporación MISTI: Producción orgánica es un mercado pequeño en crecimiento Ministerio de Agricultura busca mejorar calidad de productos agrarios e información de precios ¿Limitar la propiedad agraria o articular al pequeño productor?: Alcances de un modelo brasilero de inclusión económica

----------

